
Are Web Forums an OK Way to Sell? - transburgh
http://foundread.com/2007/11/26/are-web-forums-an-ok-way-to-sell/
======
cstejerean
Well, I think it's OK to sell on a forum as long as you are upfront with your
users and explain your intentions to them.

